# Resources > Literature >  Conservation Standards for Works of Art in Transit and on Exhibition

## T. Ashley McGrew

This is one of a couple key publications published by Nathan Stolow that helped a generation of museum professionals deal with the hands on real life issues of our own more obscure little corner of preventive conservation. Save to your own professional library. Please find the link HERE

URL-

http://unesdoc.unesco.org/images/000...5/037592eb.pdf

----------

